# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Μια αυγοτροφή του jk21

## Pidgey

Να σας παρουσιάσω και 'γω την αυγοτροφή που έφτιαξα για το καναρινάκι μου. Η συνταγή είναι του κ. Δημήτρη (jk21) την οποία μου πρώτεινε και εγώ την εκτέλεσα, με επιτυχία αν κρίνω από την αποδοχή που είχε από το πουλάκι.

Τα υλικά είναι τα εξής:
2 αυγά βρασμένα για 12-15 λεπτά
50 gr. τριμμένες νιφάδες βρώμης
1 κουταλάκι γλυκού ρυζάλευρο
1 κ. γ. τριμμένη φρυγανιά (χρησιμοποίησα σικάλεως)
1/2 κοφτό κ.γ. τριμμένο σουπιοκόκκαλο
2 αμύγδαλα
1 καρύδι
30 gr. κιμά σόγιας

Εκτέλεση συνταγής:
Κάνουμε σκόνη τον κιμά σόγιας. Ρίχνουμε ένα ασπράδι αυγού βρασμένο ενώ είναι ακόμα ζεστό. Τα τρίβουμε και αφήνουμε το μίγμα να κρυώσει.



Έπειτα κάνουμε σκόνη στο multi τη βρώμη, το ρυζάλευρο, τη φρυγανιά, το σουπιοκόκκαλο, τα αμύγδα και το καρύδι. Προσθέτουμε σταδιά τρίβωντας τους 2 κρόκους των αυγών.



Τέλος αναμιγνύουμε τα δύο παραπάνω μίγματα και προσθέτουμε σταδιακά τρίβωντας το 2ο ασπράδι στο multi...

...Έχοντας το εξής τελικό αποτέλεσμα:



Να ευχαριστήσω και από δω τον κ. Δημήτρη, για όλη τη βοήθειά του. Αν θέλετε μπορείετε να πείτε πως σας φαίνετε το αποτέλεσμα, τυχόν ενστάσεις, βελτιώσεις κλπ.

----------


## jk21

Να πω οτι προκειται για μια τροποποιηση της συνταγης
 του Στελιου  
Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα
συμφωνα με τα υλικα που ειχε ο Νικος και την προσθηκη καποιων ,οπως ο αρκετος κιμας σογιας ,που να παρεχουν πρωτεινες απο τη μια μερια ,φυτοοιστρογονα απο την αλλη ,ωστε να βοηθησουν την θηλυκια του ,που μαλλον εχει θεμα με τα ορμονικα της και ειναι κατι που εχει οδηγησει στο να εχει τοπικα καποια σημεια με πτεροροια .Σε μια πιο γενικη συνταγη ,θα μειωνα στην μεση τον κιμα σογιας και θα αυξανα λιγο την βρωμη ,εκτος αν την θελει καποιος πιο λασπωτη καπως ,οποτε δεν θα αυξανα ουτε την βρωμη 

η συνταγη ως εχει ,προτεινεται και ειναι ιδανικη για θηλυκα πουλια ,για ολη τη χρονια ,οποτε θελουμε να τους παρεχουμε και για ενηλικα αρσενικα μονο σε φαση πτεροροιας και οχι αλλη περιοδο .Για τα ανηλικα θηλυκα ειναι μια χαρα ,δεν προτεινεται ομως ,παρα με λιγο μονο κιμα ,για αρσενικα σε αναπτυξη

----------


## ninos

Μονο για τα ιθαγενή, σχεδόν την ίδια κάνω και εγώ χωρίς τους ξηρούς καρπούς, λιγότερο κιμά, αλλά με ελαιόλαδο
Για ταϊσμα νεοσσων είναι καλή, αλλά σε άλλη περίοδο ίσως είναι υπερβολή

----------


## antonisveria

αχα.... πολυ ωραια......ευχαριστουμε

----------


## xrisam

Kαλο φαγωτη!!!

----------

